# Boots lace ups or slip on?



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Hi, 
I have a great pair, super comfortable boots. They are lace ups and I have always worn lace ups. I am thinking of switching to slip ons (traditional cowboy boots). I hear horrible stories about people getting hung up and breaking their legs or worse. My boots are getting a bit long in the tooth and are not as comfortable as they use to be. I am considering retiring them to work boots and buying a new pair of boots for in the saddle work. I ride western (trail riding primarily) but really what I want is comfortable and ankle support. What do you ride in? What company do you like? Do you like lace ups or slip ons?


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a pair of Justin lace up's & I love them. Very comfortable & they support my ankels


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I've ridden in many things. Cowboy boots, sneakers, steel toed army boots, and my Ariat paddock boots. Honestly I was most comfortable in my Ariats. They provide support and my feet don't get tired or sore wearing them.

I haven't heard horror stories of slip on boots, nor from laced up boots. Whatever is most comfortable for you


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I really hate my lace up ariat ropers. The tongue moves to the side and they are not water resitant at all. Walk in wet grass and my feet are wet. My current riding shoes are the new Justin gortex lined waterproof endurance shoes. Ariat endurance shoes are nice also if you can find the waterproof. I never could in mens sizes.

I wore western pull on boots for years riding before I got into endurance and doing lots of gaiting and cantering. They are ok until then. since the opening is bigger they can move around and will rub you raw unless you tuck pants into the tops, Which is ok for girls but pretty stupid looking on a man..


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

When I would go to barrel races I would wear my lace-ups because I liked the extra support to my ankle that it gave. When I'm around the barn, I prefer slip ons for the ease of slipping them on and off in a hurry. Plus, the slip on styles are easier to clean when they get too mucky or dusty, whereas the lace ups have a lot more places between the tongue and such that need cleaning. 

So. I would suggest the lace ups for the extra support in the saddle.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Slip ons! I'm too lazy to tie any shoes! Lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

after a long search I have a pair of Justins pull ons


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Me, personally, I like lace ups because I think they look nice. I have two pairs of Ariat boots, the waterproof hiking/riding sneaker type ones and one of their paddock boots. I do not like the look of almost all cowboy boots, especially the ones where the leather where the stitching is wider than the heel..


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

For all day riding I wear tall Olathe's. I have a shorter pair of Olathe's for schooling green horses. Also have a pair of Boulet boots that are really large on me, but I wear them for schooling green horses in the winter. Finally, I have a pair of DD brand lace ups that I only wear to town or when visiting someone. 

I don't wear lace ups to ride because of the hang up factor. 

But, one shouldn't count on being able to kick free if hung up just because they are wearing slip ons. It's good to know about rolling and kicking the caught foot free with your free foot.


----------



## newbierider (Mar 15, 2010)

I have a pair of justin lace ups that are so comfy!!!!!!! BUT I usually wear a pair of cavallo slip on paddock boots because I hate shoes and its so much easier to slip in and out of them. The lace up ones seem to take forever........


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

My lace ups are Ariat heritage tall boots, which I love to ride in because of the support. I also ride in my 'every day work boot' which are Dublin river boots. They're slip on, however, my issue with them is that the leg has dropped to the point that the top of the boot sometimes catches the flaps on english saddles. I have also tried riding in Justin roper boots, however the smooth leather soles ALWAYS slip in the stirrups, and because I have no arch, the boot slips off my heel and makes it very difficult to ride in them. I have no support in my Justins, so never wear them. I am looking for another slip on boot that I can ride in, but I am having difficulty finding it. I am thinking of trying Ariats slip on western work boots (not exactly a cowboy boot, but the tough leather, semi-grippy sole, and round toe are what I am looking for, and they have to fit my flat foot or they will fall off my heel).


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

I wear an old pair of durango's. I absolutely love them and have been hunting for something similar for a couple of years. The ones I have look exactly like this without the little strap and o-ring thingy. They have a narrower sole than most boots available now, so there's not the hang-up risk that can come with some of the boots put out recently with exceptionally wide soles. I will probably replace the boots I have now with these ones and just cut off the leather straps if they're uncomfortable.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Ariat or Rocky's slip on.. Ariat is by FAR my favorite brand but I have a pair of Rocky's right now that I love. I don't like lace-ups, they take too long to put on/take off, they are too tight for me..yes I know how that sounds and they won't be too tight if I don't tie them tight, but if I tie them loose they rub and pinch my feet..So, slip ons are the way to go for me..They come in cuter styles, toe shape, and colors too..

Joe, high five for Goretex.. I have a water proof suit for hunting and a pair of water boots that are insulated and knee height, both with Goretex and I looove that stuff.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

These will probably be my next general purpose boots. Justin Stampede Men's Oiled Black Waterproof Pull-On Steel Toe Western Work Boots | Cavender's Boot City


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Joidigm said:


> I have also tried riding in Justin roper boots, however the smooth leather soles ALWAYS slip in the stirrups, and because I have no arch, the boot slips off my heel and makes it very difficult to ride in them.


Inserts? They do help.. trust me!


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Slip Ons...if something happens I want to be able to Slip OUT of them if needed. Never really have been a fan of Lace Ups. As for ankle support get a brace....I have weak ankles (basketball and track) and if they start giving out randomly I will start wearing my braces which means I have to ride in them and they fit in my boots fine. 

I like Ariats, Rocky (sp), and Tony Lama boots. They hold up pretty good (I am not easy on boots either).


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Inserts? They do help.. trust me!




Inserts how? Heel inserts just pick me up out of the boot and they still slide off my heel. Then I have to deal with the insert moving.

I went browsing at Ariats today and spoke with a sales lady and a brand rep (for another brand that happened to be in) and my issue is that the ball of my foot is wide where as my heel is very narrow. Short of buying custom boots, I am hopeless unless I jerry rig something around the heel with self cut foam or rubber inserts. :-(


----------

